# NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) - ESPN



## Kunlun

*April 29, 2005 - 8:00PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers** @ Detroit Pistons*
















*@ Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

*The Detroit Pistons...*
*Starting Lineup:*

Billups #1 - Hamilton #32 – B. Wallace #3 – R. Wallace #36 - Prince #22
*Bench Squad*
      
McDyess - Ham - Hunter - Campbell - Milicic - Dupree - Arroyo
*Coach Brown*




























*Your Philadelphia 76ers...*
*Starting Lineup:*

 Iverson #3 - Iguodala #9 - Dalembert #1 - Webber #4 - Korver #26
*Bench Squad*
      
Jackson - McKie - Salmons - Rogers - Green - Ollie - Davis
*Coach O'Brien*


















*Playoff Series:* Detroit leads 2-0.

*Regular Season Series:* Detroit won 3-1.​


----------



## SixersFan

Let's hope Sheed doesn't guarantee this one


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



SixersFan said:


> Let's hope Sheed doesn't guarantee this one


Now that's a good one. :laugh: 

Here's hoping Willie Green can get some legit burn, I mean tonight's game was the second straight where he came to the line and instantly found his way to the foul line. With Iverson struggling mightily, it would've helped to have a second guy there who was aggressive on offense.

Marc Jackson should get a lot less time in this one.


----------



## Kunlun

Well, we're heading back home down 0-2. All this means is that they have held homecourt. We have to do the same. I know things aren't looking too bright, but we still have a chance. If we can manage to win both the games at home then we still have a chance at Detroit in Game 5. Have faith guys, we're still in it!

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Dizmatic

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

I agree we need to take it to the cup more despite the Wallace boys sitting and waiting. You can get them in foul trouble. Willie Green has the quickness to get inside. I hope O'Brien understands that and doesn't be so stubborn with his offense. Our perimeter D is horrible. Sixers please make adjustments. You have some early quarter success against them, let's do it for four quarters!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Yeah, I wonder why the Sixers don't take it into the body of the shot blocker attempting to get them into foul trouble. The refs have shown restraint when it comes to calling fouls, but that shouldn't stop the Sixers from attacking. Makes no sense to settle for jump shots when they aren't a good jump shooting team to begin with. 

Also not having someone working in the post hurts, I can only imagine how much it would help to get at least a touch inside and then to move it back out. Also what's up with players passing the ball to Dalembert to jack up a shot when the shot clock is low? If it was a point blank look, I wouldn't mind it but we're talking about jumpers at the top of the arc, that's not his game.

I'm not trying to take anything from Detroit, since I knew how they were a great team before hand, but there's no reason for the Sixers not being able to make these games competitive over the span of four quarters.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm not trying to take anything from Detroit, since I knew how they were a great team before hand, but there's no reason for the Sixers not being able to make these games competitive over the span of four quarters.


Yes, there is. His name is O'Brien.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

What we might have to do is to try and have a small lineup on the floor with Iverson, Green and Iguodala and see how that goes. Korver has been terrible so far and really doesn't deserve the minutes he's playing, he had 38 last game. Perhaps we could use Korver as a decoy and have them chasing and playing tight on Korver while the rest of the team operates with a little more room? They always have to have a man on Korver no matter what, so it could help us if one member of their team is busy following him around.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



Kunlun said:


> Yes, there is. His name is O'Brien.


I don't like his coaching job so far in this series, but again.. he's not the one missing 12 layups in a game.


----------



## AtomGreen

Not that I blame him but Alan really seems to have lost quite a bit of faith in O'Brien. When a player starts spouting off about how they need to devise new schemes and strategies in order to beat the opponent he's referring directly to the coaching positions and how one coach is absolutely destroying the other.

Jim O'Brien...you are officially on...The Hot Seat!


----------



## Coatesvillain

> While O'Brien's options are limited given the two teams' current rosters, here are some things that might be worth considering:
> 
> * Unless Korver (3-for-13 in the series) and Aaron McKie (2-point average) start having a positive impact, limit their minutes Friday in favor of John Salmons and Green. Salmons would be a better defensive match than Korver on Prince, and Green might be able to provide an offensive spark, which they desperately need.
> 
> * If possible, don't put Marc Jackson (3-for-15) on McDyess or Rasheed Wallace (22.0 average) because he is not quick enough to defend them away from the basket. That only leaves Ben Wallace, who already has blocked three of the vertically challenged Jackson's shots.
> 
> * Stop overplaying Prince to his left when he's on the right baseline. Seems like every time the Sixers do so, he beats his man to the baseline, where there is no help, for an easy bucket. Forcing him to the middle, even if it is his strong (left) hand, would allow Dalembert to slide over and at least prevent uncontested layups.
> 
> * Consider occasionally switching to a zone defense. I know that O'Brien insisted he wouldn't "play a lick of zone" all year, but the matchups are so bad in so many spots that it might be the only way to keep the Pistons from scoring almost at will. The Sixers have worked on zones in practice to prepare for selected teams, so they should understand the basic principles. What does O'Brien have to lose, besides the series?


LINK

Tom Moore suggested these changes, but don't expect any true changes, we'll play the Pistons game.. that's for sure.


----------



## thaKEAF

I probably won't get to see this because I'll be at the Suns vs. Grizzlies game, but hopefully this one will be close.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

*Don't forget to bet on your Sixers through vBookie. Just click here to place your wager!!*​


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Oh my god, I think I might actually be able to watch this game. If I can I will be up and posting. Thsi is the first Sixers game I'm getting in the playoffs, I hope they don't let me down.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

I have a good feeling about this one, maybe I'm alone, but I think tonight the Sixers will take one. The home crowd is really going to have the Sixers fired up, and Iguodala and Korver should be a lot more comfortable out there than they have been in the games up in Detroit.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



> ''We've just gotta give them a different look,'' Allen Iverson, sporting an Oakland Raiders jersey (''Just win, baby,'' right?), said after Thursday's practice.
> 
> But what? While O'Brien said he isn't planning anything dramatic, he does promise some things will be different, perhaps in terms of personnel.
> 
> ''I have thoughts on [changing the rotation], but I'm not going to share them at this point in time,'' O'Brien said Thursday.
> 
> One of those changes might be an increased role for John Salmons, who is recovering from an asthmatic bronchitis attack.
> 
> Throughout the season, O'Brien has called Salmons one of the team's best perimeter defensive players, citing the 6-7 guard's ''length.''
> 
> ''He hasn't been able to practice much, but hopefully we'll look at him as the series continues,'' O'Brien said.
> 
> ''I think I could help,'' Salmons said, ''just having an extra body out there with some length, to contest shots, help them on the glass.''
> 
> Salmons would help lengthen a bench that, so far, has produced little in the series.
> 
> Marc Jackson missed his first 12 shots in the series before hitting three in garbage time Tuesday. Aaron McKie doesn't give a lot offensively, and like most of the Sixers, Rodney Rogers doesn't match up with anybody the Pistons put on the floor.
> 
> In fact, Willie Green, with 15 points in 11 minutes, has scored more than either Jackson (11 in 38 minutes) or starter Kyle Korver (10 in 73).
> 
> ''He is someone I'm constantly thinking about,'' said O'Brien, who, for what he says are statistical reasons, has used Green sparingly in games Iverson is healthy. ''Is this the right team to have Willie play against? Can he gives us some offense? Can he guard somebody on the other team?''
> 
> After giving his team off the previous day, O'Brien worked it for two hours Thursday, focusing on defense, especially in transition.
> 
> ''We gave up 20 fast-break points, and you can't give a team like this anything cheap,'' O'Brien said.
> 
> One thing the Sixers apparently didn't do was extra work on rebounding, which didn't seem to bode well with Chris Webber.
> 
> ''No, we didn't, and that's something we definitely need to do,'' Webber said. ''A lot of times it's more than just going to get the ball. We worked on some things today, we tried to make some adjustments, but we didn't change too many things.''
> 
> Still, with everything seemingly stacked against their team, Iverson and Webber aren't about to concede anything.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Sixers are 19-11 in playoff games played in the Wachovia Center.

Will this work in the Sixers favor tonight? Let's hope. :gopray:


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Starters tonight:

Pistons - PG: Billups, SG: Hamilton, SF: Prince, PF: Wallace, C: Wallace

Sixers - PG: Iverson, SG: Iguodala, SF: Korver, PF: Webber, C: Dalembert

Just as expected.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rip Hamilton gets the first foul of the game, as he holds Dalembert trying to prevent him from rebounding the ball.

Iverson finds Webber, who missed the ball, but he gets the rebound and puts it back in. 2-0 Sixers.

Tayshaun Prince answers with a three pointer. 3-2 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver throws up an alley-oop to Dalembert and he finishes with the jam! 4-3 Sixers.

Iguodala with the steal, he passes off to Webber who finds Iverson. Iverson across the middle passes back and finds Korver and he nails the three! 7-3 Sixers.

Prince again from three 7-6 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Tayshaun Prince, posts up Korver turns and nails the jumper from the left baseline. 8-7 Pistons.

Rasheed Wallace gets the ball and nails the three. 11-7 Pistons.

Iverson penetrates and lays the ball in 11-9 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed Wallace fires another three and bricks, Sixers with the rebound, Dalembert with a falling away shot from the left baseline and after a wild bounce it goes in. 11-11 tied up.

Prince is fouled, and hits both FTs, 13-11 Pistons.

Sammy with the ball in the low block, he picks up the ball after losing it, he turns and puts it in. 13-13 tied up.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Defensive three seconds called on Webber, Billups hits the FT. 14-13 Pistons.

Iverson with a steal in Pistons territory breaks down the floor, throws the ball up, Prince goes for the block but fouls Iverson. Iverson gets the bucket and the foul.. and hits the FT. 16-14 Sixers.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Looks like prince is already killing korver ..
get him out of there

O'Brien, be true to ur words, bring in salmons


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver does a good job defending Prince in the post, Prince finds Hamilton who nails the three. 17-16 Pistons.

Allen Iverson pulls up for a jumper, misses Dalembert follows with the tip-in. 18-17 Sixers.

Tayshaun Prince finds Hamilton again, and Rip nails a mid-range jumper in the lane. 19-18 Pistons. 

Chris Webber answers with a jumper from the elbow, 20-19 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalember has 8 points, 4 rebounds, and a block compared to 1 rebound and a block by Ben Wallace.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben Wallace catches the ball on the baseline, he throws the ball up, goaltending on Dalembert. 21-20 Pistons.

Sammy is going to shoot the ball every time he touches the ball, when he hits it's good, but other times you want him to move the ball.

Prince with the ball he attacks the hole and is fouled by Iguodala. Old fashioned three point play by Prince. 24-20 Pistons.

Pistons on the break, two on one, they feed Sheed who finishes with a jam. 26-20 Pistons.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iggys on 3 fouls already ...

Looks like Salmons or Green will have some court time


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Sixers call time-out, and McKie is coming in for Iguodala.

Looks like the same old rotation to me. The Sixers did come out and play better, and they did make some adjustments as they're playing more of a zone look than before. The Pistons are forcing Chris Webber to committ to someone, and he's getting caught in no man's land often.

The Sixers were turning it into a game they could win, but LB smartly called timeout and made adjustments. There's no coach in the game better and making in-game adjustments than Larry Brown and that's what I really miss about him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed Wallace nails a long three with Dalembert in his face. 29-20 Pistons.

Dalembert with the steal, Korver with a terrible bounce pass into a crowd the Pistons start running and Korver fouls Tayshaun Prince.

Willie Green is in for Korver.

McDyess is in for Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince tries posting up McKie, and puts up a shot and it's off. Sixers with the rebound, Iverson in the open court, he cuts throw the Pistons defense and lays the ball in. 29-22 Pistons.

Webber isolated on McDyess on the right block, and Wallace goaltends but they don't call it! Sixers scramble for the rebound, but the Pistons get it, and Chauncey Billups drains a three. 32-22 Pistons.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

omg willie green !!! :banana:


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Damn ESPN, it said Willie Green subbed in ...


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber struggling to find his shot up close, finds Iverson. Billups flies by going for the steal, and Iverson nails the jumper from the top of the key. 32-24 Pistons.

Pistons are 6/8 from the three point line.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



Rayza said:


> Damn ESPN, it said Willie Green subbed in ...


Yeah, he's out there he just missed a last second prayer at the end of the quarter. The thing is I like the idea of him on Billups a lot more than him on Hamilton, Green isn't fast enough to keep up with Rip. That'll be a problem.

With Korver and Iguodala in foul trouble, we're stuck with McKie on Prince and Larry Brown is going to exploit that matchup.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers is on the court for Chris Webber.

Sixers made the switch putting Iverson on Hamilton. Chauncey Billups fires up a three, and it bricks but Ben Wallace pulls the rebound and takes the ball into Sammy and gets the bucket in the foul. Ben actually hits the FT as well. 35-24 Pistons.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Wonder when O'Brien will put Salmonson Prince, or maybe even on RIP.

Our lack of big man is being exploited in this series


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben Wallace gets the ball in the lowpost on Dalembert, with a quick bounce he turns and fires and the ball fights it's way down. 37-24 Pistons.

Rodney Rogers from three.. brick. Pistons with the rebound.

Rip Hamilton shoots a short jumper on Willie Green, the ball is tipped around, and eventually goes off of Hamilton's hands. Sixers' ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Marc Jackson is in for Samuel Dalembert.

Willie Green posts up Carlos Arroyo, turnaround and he nails a jumper from the right baseline. 37-26 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson steals the ball from Lindsey Hunter, Willie Green ends up with it and he's fouled.

Official timeout.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Green with a 15ft jumper


Iverson steals and gets fouled by hunter.
We need to expose their second tier lineup

PP, hows Green matching up defensively so far?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



Rayza said:


> Wonder when O'Brien will put Salmonson Prince, or maybe even on RIP.
> 
> Our lack of big man is being exploited in this series


I'm not sure if Salmons is going to play much (if at all), because he's still struggling with his asthma. If he can give a few minutes, it'd be a big help in this series.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Green's a little shaky out there right now defensively, I'm hoping with more time his feet get under him.

Iverson finds Rodney Rogers from beyond the arc, pump fake, he takes it to the hole and jams it home! 37-28 Pistons.

Rasheed Wallace with the ball, and he nails a long two from the corner. 39-28 Pistons.

Marc Jackson gets the ball up on the right elbow, fires and hits the jumper. 39-30 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rogers shoots up the jumper, and misses, Marc Jackson pulls the rebound and takes the ball back up! 39-32 Pistons.

Illegal screen on Rasheed Wallace, Sixers ball!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rogers hits a cutting Iverson who fakes out the Pistons defense and lays the ball in. 39-34 Pistons.

Ben Wallace follows up a Pistons miss, and slams it home. 41-34 Pistons.

Iverson is fouled by Lindsey Hunter.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Andre Iguodala steals the ball, has the ball and smartly charges into Rasheed Wallace, Wallace picks up his second foul and he's going to be sitting. Iggy is going to the line.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Sixers bench is the difference in this come back, now as the starters come back in it'll be interesting to see how they perform. The Sixers bench has the scoring advantage on the Pistons 8-0.

If they can carry this energy over to the starters it'd be great.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Thanks PP for the live commentary.

Reading ESPN and your commentary at the same time is giving me a real vivid description of the game !


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

That foul on Iverson a couple plays back was a terrible call. I don't see how that wasn't a shooting foul, he was in the act of a jump shot, it's so clear.


----------



## MLKG

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> That foul on Iverson a couple plays back was a terrible call. I don't see how that wasn't a shooting foul, he was in the act of a jump shot, it's so clear.


I think what happened was, after blowing the whistle, they knew they made the wrong call (it was clearly a clean block) so gave them a sideout instead of free throws.

Not exactly how the rule book would have them doing it, but fair nonetheless.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

So what do you guys think? This game has been different than the others with the Pistons taking the big lead early on, and the Sixers chipping away. Can the Sixers pull this one out?

I had a feeling before the game, and I hope it doesn't fail me now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iguodala hits both FTs, 41-36 Pistons.

McDyess with the dunk, extending the Pistons lead. 43-36 Pistons.

Rasheed Wallace gets a technical from the bench, Marc Jackson shoots the tech and bricks. 43-36 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson off a high screen and roll, is fouled. Iverson hits one of two FTs. 43-37 Pistons.

Iguodala rushes over to help on billups, but Chauncey finds Rip Hamilton who nails a three from the corner. 46-37 Pistons.

Iverson hits a three off a Chris Webber assist 46-40 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green skies and pulls down the rebound, and he unleashes Iverson who hits a jumper from the FT line. 46-42 Pistons.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Come on Philly !!!!

We only down by 4, Pistons with timeout.

GO AI


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben Wallace goes up for a shot it's off the glass, and off McDyess out of bounds.

Samuel Dalembert's back in the game.

Webber takes Ben Wallace in the post, patiently pivots turns and rises with his hook shot and it's in. 46-44 Pistons.

Chauncey Billups gets open and nails the jumper. 48-44 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

The Sixers are attacking Ben Wallace with Chris Webber down low, as they give him the ball again, and Wallace fouls Webber. C-Webb hits both FTs. 48-46 Pistons.

After a few misses and rebounds by the Pistons, Prince gets the ball on the right side and hits a jumper over Iguodala. 50-46 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Green has brought great energy, but he simply can't stay in front of Hamilton, Hamilton's first step is too fast for him. Willie fouls Hamilton.

After a couple more misses and the players fighting for the ball on the Pistons end, Dalembert gets the ball and is fouled by McDyess. Dalembert is headed to the line.

He misses the first, and misses the second. 50-46 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber fouls Hamilton after he blazed by Iguodala. Hamilton's on the line and these are usually automatic and he hits both.

Oh yeah, Korver's in for Green.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Chris Webber gets the ball on the left block with Darvin Ham defending him, Webber goes left, goes right and misses. Dalembert tips the ball back to Webb for the rebound, and Webber is fouled.

Chris Webber hits both FTs. 52-48 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green is back in for Iguodala.

Webber fouls Wallace, sending Big Ben to the line. And Wallace is like Reggie Miller from the line hitting both.

Rodney Rogers in for Webber, and instantly he nails a three pointer. 54-51 Pistons.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Webber fouls Hamilton after he blazed by Iguodala. Hamilton's on the line and these are usually automatic and he hits both.
> 
> Oh yeah, Korver's in for Green.



Seems like no one can guard hamilton, 
who do you guys think is our best bet to guard hamilton ?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince has the ball with Korver on him, he hits Carlos Arroyo, AI recovers and Rodney Rogers comes up with the block. The Sixers have the ball in the open court, Iverson goes up and passes the ball to Willie Green but the clock expires before he can shoot the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



Rayza said:


> Seems like no one can guard hamilton,
> who do you guys think is our best bet to guard hamilton ?


In terms of speed, I'd say Allen Iverson, but he doesn't have the length to bother his shot. I think Willie is a way better match for Rip than Iguodala. It's hard to match up with that first step, and he's good for beating people to the spot to take his jumper.

Iggy is by far our best matchup for Prince.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

54-51 at the half.

That second quarter is by far the best quarter we've played this series, hopefully we can follow up with another quarter of high level basketball.

I'm glad to see Jim O'Brien actually play Willie Green, and Willie Green has opened up a lot of things for Iverson because the Pistons have to respect Green's ability to penetrate.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Sheed sat around the last 5 minutes of the half out because he picked up his second foul. The past couple games he has absolutely gone off in the third quarter, the Sixers are going to have to prevent him from getting easy looks.

The Pistons as a team are shooting 58% from beyond. 58% that's insane, overall they are shooting 49%.

I wonder if Kyle Korver will give the Sixers anything offensively in the second half, I want to see more Willie Green because of what he does for the team, but if Korver can bring anything it'd be a huge help to the Sixers chances of pulling this game out.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

As the half starts, Rip Hamilton is already on the board. 56-51 Pistons.

Chris Webber shoots a jumper from the elbow, and it bricks the Pistons get the rebound and Webber picks up his third foul of the game.

Rip Hamilton assists a Ben Wallace flush. 58-51 Pistons.

Iverson with a bounce pass to Iguodala, Andre rises and nails the jump just inside the three point line. 58-54.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

They pass to Hamilton, with Iverson on him, Rip dips in pulls up and nails the mid-range jumper. 60-53 Pistons.

Iverson this time with Hamilton on him, AI dips and shoots a jumper and makes it. 60-55 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Billups finds Hamilton on the left baseline, and Rip nails the jumper. 62-55 Pistons.

Offensive foul on Iverson as he tries to run over Ben Wallace in the open court. Korver picks up a foul, and then Iverson picks up a technical.

Pistons hit the FT. 63-55 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber hits Dalembert who puts up an errant hook, but Andre is on the spot as he tips the ball in. 63-57 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Allen Iverson on the right side of the court, finds Korver and Kyle nails the three! 63-60 Pistons.

The Pistons moving the ball around, and Chauncey billups gets the ball with one second left on the shot clock and he shoots the ball from about 25 feet and he nails it. 66-60 Pistons.

Allen Iverson drives into the hole, he hits and is fouled. AI hits the FT. 66-63.

Rasheed Wallace answers with a three pointer. 69-63 Pistson.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson nails a long two from just inside the arc. 69-65 Pistons.

Chris Webber just picked up his fourth foul of the game. It's a shame because he's been doing a good job rebounding, and playing down low on offense.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers is in for Webber.

Chauncey misses his first FT, and hits the second. 70-65 Pistons.

Iverson penetrates on the baseline, and he finds Iguodala behind the arc, and Iggy nails it! 70-68 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver rushes out to defend Prince, Prince goes to his left towards the arc, and penetrates laying the ball in with his long arms. 72-68 Pistons.

Iverson takes the ball to the hole strong, and lays it in off the glass. 72-70 Pistons.

Defensive three seconds on Dalembert, and Billups misses the tech!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben Wallace tries taking the ball up strong but misses, rebound Dalembert he unleashes Iverson. Iverson loses control and passes back. Iverson penetrates but his shot is block.

RODNEY ROGERS name game is on, as he nails the three! 72-72 the Sixers tie it up.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

:banana:


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Antonio McDyess is in and the Pistons go right to him, but Dalembert partially blocks the shot!

Iverson gets the ball drives to the hole, is bumped by Lindsay Hunter but he still finishes! No foul call. 74-72 Sixers take the lead.

Hamilton shoots the three and it misses and goes over the bcakboard.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Hamilton throws an alley-oop to Ben Wallace.. Sammy fouls him sending Big Ben to the line. 

Marc Jackson is in for Dalembert, Green in for Korver.

Big Ben is still like Reggie Miller from the line as he hits both FTs. 74 all.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green is out on Hamilton, but it doesn't matter as Rip rises and nails the 18 footer. 76-74 Pistons.

Iverson gives up his dribble cross court pass to Iguodala, Iggy gets into the paint finds Rodney from the top of the arc.. he fires and RODNEY ROGERS it's good! 77-76 Sixers.

Pistons lose the ball out of bounds off of Ben Wallace.

Rodney Rogers again for three! 80-76 Sixers.

Hamilton hits Ben Wallace who slams the ball home. 80-78 Sixers.

And that's the end of the third quarter as the Sixers lead!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers is having his best game since the Washington Wizards game the Sixers won without AI. He is 3/5 from beyond with 13 on the game.

Sixers are winning the bench scoring battle with 19 points from their bench, and the Pistons bench scored only 2. That's huge.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

wow, this is the most complete game the sixers have played all year.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Marc Jackson gets the ball down deep, bobbles it goes up and is fouled in the act of shooting. He hits the first, and the second. 82-78 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Sheed hits Ben Wallacae, and he slams home a reverse jam. 82-80 Sixers.

Iverson dribbling the ball, loses his balance, goes down on a knee rises up and finds Korver with Tayshaun Prince in his face.. Korver rises and hits the three! 85-80 Sixers.

Marc Jackson with a foul on Benn Wallace.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Hamilton rises up and hits the jumper over Willie Green.

Marc Jackson picks up another foul, this time offensively. This isn't when you want turnovers, come on Big Jack.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben Wallace goes back door, and finishes on the alleyoop. 85-84 Sixers.

Allen Iverson off the Jackson screen, hits the jumper his 30th point of the night. 87-84 Sixers.

Hamilton penetrates finds Ben Wallace and hits him, Wallace slams it home. 87-86 Sixers.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Thanks Philly keeping us updated it ...

Iam reading ur updates instead of NBA.com or ESPN.com
lol


----------



## persian pride

AI = heart................I am a net fan. But AI this year=MVP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with Hamilton on him, just inside the three point line he rises, and hits. No foul called. 89-86 Sixers.

Marc Jackson picks up his fourth personal foul, this one on Rip Hamilton. There's a timeout on the floor.


----------



## persian pride

Korver??? Is he tired? He looks bad


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Chris Webber is back in the game.

Hamilton hits both FTs, 89-88 Sixers.

Webber hits Dalembert under the basket, and Sammy slams it home 91-88 Sixers.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Get Marc out of there, eversince his beingo n they been dunking the bball


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Excellent defense by Korver and Dalembert forcing Prince to pass up the ball with two seconds on the shot clock, and Hamilton can't get it off in time.

Pick and pop with Iverson and Webber.. and Webber nails the three pointer! 94-88 Sixers!


----------



## persian pride

6ers will win this 1 by 3 points


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Pistons move the ball around, and find Ben Wallace under the basket, and Dalembert fouls him sending him to the line. Maybe "Reggie" Wallace will miss a FT.. he hits the first, and misses the second. 94-89 Sixers.

Dalembert with the rebound.

Iverson picks up his dribble beyond the arc, and passes the ball to Webber. Webber with Ben Wallace on him dribbles and takes a step in rises and nails the 20 footer. 96-89 Sixers!


----------



## persian pride

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Rodney Rogers is having his best game since the Washington Wizards game the Sixers won without AI. He is 3/5 from beyond with 13 on the game.
> 
> Sixers are winning the bench scoring battle with 19 points from their bench, and the Pistons bench scored only 2. That's huge.


rodney is a professional :banana: he is a nice guy to have in your team. If you can trade him to our team NETS. We gladly take him back :biggrin:


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

This is an amazing performance.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

The Sixers have a great record this season when they score over 100 points, they are four points away from the century mark. Come on Sixers make this the 20th playoff win at the Wachovia Center.


----------



## persian pride

Looking for the end of the Championship drought: Philadelphia 76ers (1983), Philadelphia Eagles (1960), Philadelphia Flyers (1975), Philadelphia Phillies (1980) -- 86 composite seasons since last championship. 

Flyers will never win a championship as long as the devils are in the same division


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Billups misses the three, and Chris Webber pulls down the rebound.

Iverson drives into the paint drawing the defense in, he finds Iguodala from beyond and Iggy nails it! 99-89 Sixers.

Hamilton scores for two, 99-91 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed takes Webber into the post, turns and nails the jumper. 99-93 Sixers.

Webber from 19 feet hit in rhytm, he rises and nails the jumper. 101-93 Sixers.

Chauncey Billups penetrates past Iverson, and Webber ends up picking up his fifth foul. Chauncey hits both FTs. 101-95 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



persian pride said:


> Looking for the end of the Championship drought: Philadelphia 76ers (1983), Philadelphia Eagles (1960), Philadelphia Flyers (1975), Philadelphia Phillies (1980) -- 86 composite seasons since last championship.
> 
> Flyers will never win a championship as long as the devils are in the same division


Neither will win as long as the NHL is on this hiatus.  We'll see though, once that league gets their stuff back together the Flyers might just be ready to finally bring the Cup back to Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Come on let's be the second team in the Atlantic to win a playoff game this year.

Sixers are inbounding with 9 seconds left on the shot clock. Iguodala passes in to Dalembert, with Sheed on him, Dalembert hits a 17 footer from the corner over Wallace! 103-95 Sixers.

Ben Wallace is fouled down low and he's going to the line as the Sixers are over the limit. Ben hits 1-2 from the line. 103-96 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber is feeling it and hits the jumper! 105-96 Sixers.

Webber pulls down the miss, 2:45 left in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Chauncey Billups drives in and lays the ball in traffic. 105-98 Sixers.

Iverson finds Dalembert down low with Sheed on his back, strong move to his right Dalembert goes up and is fouled. He hits one of two from the line. 106-98 Sixers.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Bill Walton on Dalembert after making that tough jumper... "He may want to start thinking about starting his own religion." :laugh: :laugh: classic


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Three point attempts by Rip and Chauncey go errant, Billups' three pointer goes over the backboard and off of Dalembert out of bounds.

Tayshaun Prince gets the ball and is fouled going to the line, Korver's fifth foul. Tayshaun hits them both. 106-100 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Allen Iverson for three! 109-100 the Sixers lead!

The Pistons call timeout.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Bill Walton on Dalembert after making that tough jumper... "He may want to start thinking about starting his own religion." :laugh: :laugh: classic


:rofl: I love Walton, too bad I'm not watching him tonight.. guess I'll get to watch the ESPN replay later.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

This is easily the best game the Sixers have played all season.

Rasheed Wallace misses the three, Ben Wallace gets the rebound and lays it in, his 27th point of the game. 109-102 Sixers.

Iverson finds Sammy down low, and Dalembert is fouled by Tayshaun Prince sending him to the line. He hits the first, and he misses the second. 110-102 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers is in for Samuel Dalembert.

Rip loses the ball, Ben Wallace picks up the ball and puts it home. 110-104 Sixers.

Wallace has 29 points, amazing.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Iguodala is fouled by Ben Wallace, he hits the first, and misses the second. 111-104 Sixers.

And the crowd breaks out into a "Detroit Sucks" chant.


----------



## MLKG

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Everybody gets one.

Everyone thought going in Iverson would drop 50 and win a game by himself, it turns out his teammates went completely unconscious for a game.


----------



## DetBNyce

And the crowd yells "Detroit sucks". Sorry PhillyPhan, not baiting, but what does that make the 6ers? lol

It's all in good fun. Unless we get a miracle, hopefully we can get game 4.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

This is a three possession game, with 42 seconds left.

The Pistons are going for the quick two, and the foul. They only have a 20 second timeout left.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*



CJ said:


> And the crowd yells "Detroit sucks". Sorry PhillyPhan, not baiting, but what does that make the 6ers? lol


Haha.. don't worry we personally think every team sucks but ours. :biggrin: 

Hamilton hesistates on the pass, and gets picked off by Iguodala, Iggy passes it to Iverson and he's fouled. Iverson hits both FTs. 113-104 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers skies and pulls the rebound off the Pistons miss, and he's fouled. Rodney hits both FTs. 115-104 Sixers.

The Pistons dribble out the clock, and the Sixers have guaranteed that this series will head back to Motor City!


----------



## P33r~

Ouch.

Nice game guys. Your bench just completely slaughtered ours today. Normally we get that spark from the bench to start our huge run but that wasn't there today. Iverson had a huge game. Ben and Rip were the only ones keeping us in the game, they had a hell of a game too but they weren't going to take this one away from Iverson. Nice to see his teammates picked it up too.

Hopefully we can bounce back next game. So much for that sweep


----------



## Kunlun

Oh my God! I just woke up, I must've slept through my alarms. 

I can't believe I missed this. I'm going to read through all the play by play. My day just started with the best thing possible! SIXERS WIN!!


----------



## DetBNyce

Yea, good game. I'm a little dissappointed in the Pistons play, mainly the defensive rotations and the defensive rebounding, but Philly played their butts off. In the fourth it seemed like you guys couldn't miss. I knew it was pretty much over when Dalembert hit a fadeaway 15 footer.

Those minor adjustments made just enough of a difference for Philly to pull this one out. Congrats on the win, see you in Game 4.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

Thanks for the excellent play by play PhillyPhanatic. 

Turns out they didn't even show the game here. They just showed the end of the game where the crowd was going crazy and the score at the bottom. I was like, "NOOOOO!! I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED IT!!" I checked at eight and it wasn't on so I fell back asleep, thankfully, I missed nothing. 

One down, three to go.
*
GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 3 - Pistons @ 76ers - April 29, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) -*

:banana: 

Thanks PP for keeping me updated throughout the whole game and everyone else !

my prediction of 4-1 is coming true hahahe

Great to see Willie Green get some court time, hopefully O'Brien will stop being so stubborn.

AI : 15/26 37pts, 15 Assists
Webber : 7/19 19pts, 6 Reb
Sammy : 6/9 14pts, 10 Reb
Rodgers : 5/8, 15 pts


----------



## Kunlun

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On tonight’s game
> “Our guys stepped up. Obviously Allen [Iverson’s] line was off the charts, I mean 37 (points) and 15 (assists). Rodney [Rogers] gave us a big boost, Chris Webber hits some really big shots when he went back in with 10 minutes to go in the forth quarter. I though it was a really good effort by our basketball team”
> 
> On turnovers in the forth quarter
> “You need every positive thing to beat them. The fact that we shot the ball so well from the three and kept our turnovers down with 24 assists and seven turnovers you’re not going to lose many times if you do that if you have good weapons. I was very pleased at the way our guys finished the game”
> 
> On Willie Green’s playing time
> “We tried to go with the short rotation. It was one of the key things was to make sure our guys were rested for the second half.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Rodney Rogers*
> On the Sixers’ win
> “We know our backs are against the wall. Detroit did what they had to do - they won two at home - now, we have do the same thing they did.” On the Sixers’ bench performance
> “[The bench] helped, because the first two games we didn’t have good bench play - and that hurt us. Not to take anything away from Detroit, but when our bench plays well and the starters play well, most of the time we win the game.”
> 
> On how he felt after hitting the consecutive three-pointers
> “I was really pumped up. It was a key point of the game and they left me wide-open. I missed a couple early, but you have to keep shooting.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Chris Webber*
> On what it means to win Game 3
> “It is very big for the guys, especially those that have never been to the playoffs before - to see that the other team is vulnerable. The frustration that I had is that we definitely could have done this earlier. It shows our fight and desire - that’s what it shows me - but, I was confident that we could get games in this series already.”
> 
> On why he picked up Allen Iverson after Iverson hit a three-pointer
> “I was just hyped - glad we we’re winning. I don’t know - he’s light. I don’t know what it was. He’s my boy. I’m happy for him, I’m happy for us, the team, the arena - it was just emotion.”
> 
> On how far his relationship has come with Allen Iverson
> “I believe it can only get better. To me, that’s good. We’ve really formed a bond over the past couple weeks and had time to have our own little training camp on and off the court, and I think that has really helped us.”
> 
> *Sixers Guard Allen Iverson*
> On what turned the game around for the Sixers
> “I think our defense. When we needed stops, we got the stops that we needed. Our effort. I definitely feel it was effort. A lot had to do with our momentum that we had. I was telling guys before the game that it was important that we didn’t come in thinking that the crowd was going to win the game for us. We just played basketball. We approached the game like we (were) playing on the road. But when you’re in here, and the crowd’s electric like that, you can’t help but feed off them, and feed off their momentum. So the crowd had a lot to do with it, too. But we just left everything out on the floor, and that’s that. We feel good about our effort. All the X’s and O’s, I guess that’s the hardest part. But the effort is the easiest part. And that’s what we did tonight, gave effort.”
> 
> On the benefit of having two complete days off
> “It rested my feet. My body, period. People made a big deal out of it, but everything that we needed to get taken care of, as far as our game plan and everything, we got it taken care of in the practice that Coach (O’Brien) called. He gave us our schemes, and we executed them. But I think it helped. I’m banged up. I think I come up with a new injury every game. But everybody has injuries at this point of the season. Everybody’s banged up. So it’s nothing different for me. I’m banged up, and the day off just helped me a lot. My teammates will tell you the same thing.”
> 
> On the Sixers defensive effort in the second half
> “We got it done. We came out and we fought. That’s a great basketball team, cause I’m talking about our defensive effort, and they shot 50 percent for the game. So that tells you how tough it is to beat them. You stop a team, and they’re shooting 50 percent, and (you) win a basketball game. That says a lot about what we did on the offensive end as well. We didn’t just play defense, we played offense, too.”
> 
> On going to Chris Webber despite his cold start
> “I don’t have a choice. I’m going to need Chris, and Chris is going to need me. And we’re going to need the rest of our teammates. We’re going to need each other. He’s a big part of our team. I think this honestly is the beginning of something good for this organization, for this city. We’re in the beginning stages right now. What better way to start off a one-two punch than in the playoffs? I’ve got to trust him, and he has to trust me, and we have to trust each other. That’s the way we’re going to play. You take that shot at the top of the key, or at the elbow, and you miss it a hundred times in a row, if it’s a good shot, then we’ll deal with it. That’s how we approach the game every night.”
> 
> *Pistons Head Coach Larry Brown*
> On his team’s defense
> “They (Sixers) made shots. A lot of their shots are shots that you can’t do much about, but they had seven turnovers. We didn’t have blocks or steals. They executed great. Everybody that played really contributed. We talked before the game about getting it inside and not turning it over. We had a real chance of blowing the game open but we had some turnovers and gave them life. Give them credit, Allen was phenomenal and I thought everybody that came in made a contribution.”
> 
> On his bench
> “They didn’t play a lot. I think when we went to the bench we had a lead and all of a sudden it went from 13 to four real quick, but that wasn’t their fault. They didn’t get to play a lot. You know (Antonio McDyess) had some opportunities and it didn’t work out. We were kind of fighting for our lives so we weren’t in foul trouble the second half so I went for the first group.”
> 
> *Pistons Guard Chauncey Billups*
> On tonight’s loss
> “(The Sixers) couldn’t miss. We were right there, (but) they shot all jumpers. Anytime a team beats you shooting all jumpers, you have to tip your hat to them.”
> 
> “What can you do really? We got what we wanted. They hit a lot of shots. You have to give it to them.”
> 
> On Allen Iverson
> “He’s their leader. They look to him for confidence and leadership, and they followed behind him tonight.”
> 
> On the Sixers
> “I’m not worried about how they feel. They got a game, (and) shot (55.1 percent) to do it. They do that again, and they might win again. We’ll see what happens.”
> 
> On Ben Wallace
> “Ben was great. He was on every rebound. He was right there when they tried to help off of him all night, and he was right there finishing every ball.”
> 
> On the Pistons’ bench
> “We really rely on our bench. Unfortunately, they didn’t get as much of an opportunity as they usually do because the game was so tight. But we know we can get a lot of production out of our bench, tonight was just a rough night.”
> 
> On Rodney Rogers
> “He’s a threat. He can shoot the ball, he can dribble, penetrate and make plays also. He’s a tough cover, I’m sure they’ll try to keep going to him.”


Postgame Report


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Postgame Report*

I have to post this pic in this thread, it's off the front page of ESPN.com, it's probably one of the best looking images I've seen in a while.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: Postgame Report*

I didn't get to catch the best part of the game, the end, but I did watch most of the first half. I was kinda scared, but I had faith. I knew Sixers could come back. This is such a huge win it's unbelieveable. It wasn't just a 3 point win either, this win had a nice cushion to it. 

We need to get amped up and keep on moving. Pistons can be beat as you saw today. We just need to play defense. Our players need to produce like this every game. Iverson shouldn't need to do 37 and 15 every single game. We need to player better defense, that's also the problem.

Better defense. I'm more than happy with tonight's win, we need to conentrate on defense.

We can really pull this off. HAVE FAITH!!!!!!! 

Go Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Postgame Report*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I have to post this pic in this thread, it's off the front page of ESPN.com, it's probably one of the best looking images I've seen in a while.


Who's that holding Iverson up? Webber or Dalembert?


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Postgame Report*



Kunlun said:


> Who's that holding Iverson up? Webber or Dalembert?


That's Webber.


----------

